
US Strike Group Heads Toward North Korea - okket
http://www.voanews.com/a/us-strike-group-heads-toward-north-korea/3802649.html
======
SteveNuts
This is part of a joint military drill that occurs every year around this
time. Making this seem like an aggressive action by the U.S. is FUD.

~~~
okket
There was a change in plan:

> Carl Vinson Strike Group, including Nimitz-class aircraft carrier USS Carl
> Vinson (CVN 70), embarked Carrier Air Wing (CVW) 2, Arleigh Burke-class
> guided-missile destroyers USS Wayne E. Meyer (DDG 108) and USS Michael
> Murphy (DDG 112), and Ticonderoga-class guided-missile cruiser USS Lake
> Champlain (CG 57), will operate in the Western Pacific rather than executing
> previously planned port visits to Australia.

[http://www.cpf.navy.mil/news.aspx/130123](http://www.cpf.navy.mil/news.aspx/130123)

